# ربوت يتبع صوت مخزن مسبقا



## azzahed (25 أغسطس 2010)

أيها الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يوجد لدي فكرة بحاجة الى جهودكم وهي
1- تخزين صوت محدد كصوت سيارة مثلا داخل متكاملة
2- يوجد ربوت مثبت عليه أربع مايكات 
3- يتم دخول أصوات متعددة من المايكات الى المتكاملة وهي أصوات سيارات واليات أخرى
4- يتم مقارنة الاصوات الداخلة إلى المتكاملة مع الصوت المخزن مسبقا
5- إذا تم التطابق يتم التوجه باتجاه ذلك الصوت


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أغسطس 2010)

أعتقج أن تنفيذ هذه الفكرة ليس سهلا، ولكنه ليس مستحيلا
الأمر كله يعتمد على كيفية تحديد الاتجاه
وهذا ليس سهلا، فأنت تحتاج إلى الكثير من المعالجة الإشارات والذكاء الاصطناعي لتنفيذ هذا
فمقارنة الأصوات تحتاج إلى التعرف على الصوت، وتنقيته من الضوضاء المحيطة
وتحديد الاتجاه يتطلب خوارزم لمقارنة الصوت في المايكات المختلفة واستنباط الاتجاه، إما عن طريق مستوى الصوت، أو عن طريق التأخير في وصول الصوت للمايكات، أو عن كليهما، وهذا يتطلب دراسة فيزيائية مستفيضة ومعايرة للمايكات

ما هو الهدف النهائي من المشروع؟ ربما توجد طريقة ابسط لتحقيق نفس الهدف


----------



## azzahed (26 أغسطس 2010)

لنبسط الموضوع
ما أريده أولا هو تخزين صوت داخل متكاملة ومقارنته مع الاصوات التي تدخل من مايك الى المتكاملة فان تم التطابق تخرج المتكاملة 5 فولت على أحد أطراف الخرج
ما هي هذه المتكاملة وكيف يتم التخزين والمقارنة


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الموضوع ليس بالبساطة التي تصفها
فاحتمال حدوث تطابق تام هو احتمال قليل جدا
وبالتالي عليك أن تطبق خوارزمات معاجة إشارات من أجل تحديد درجة التطابق وتنقية الضوضاء إلى آخره
أما النقطة الأخرى هي أن هذا الصوت المخزن في المتكاملة له طول (أي زمن) معين، بمعدل تمثيل معين
وبالتالي يجب أن يتم مراعاة هذا الأمر في معالجة الإشارة
كل هذا ولم يتم تحديد الاتجاه بعد، فتحديد الاتجاه هذا قصة أخرى
أما تخزين الصوت فلا أدري لماذا تركز على اسم المتكاملة، فكل ما تحتاجه هو وحدة تخزين، قد تكون ذاكرة فلاش مثلا، فلي هذا هو النقطة الصعبة
الصعب هو المعالجة


----------



## azzahed (26 أغسطس 2010)

أخي العزيز لا يهم التخزين على فلاشة أو غيره المهم النتيجة
فأنا أسير وفق خطوات 
أشتريت سيارة لعبة ثم قمت بفصل دائرة الاستقبال اللاسلكية وصناعة دائرة أخرى وقمت ببرمجة ميكروكونترولر لكي يعطي اوامر للمواتير وتسير السيارة وفق ما تم برمجته وهذا تم بنجاح
ثم وضعت مايكات مع دائرة تكبير لتتحكم بالمواتير 
والان أريد أن تتبع السيارة صوت محدد وليس أي صوت إن كان هذا ممكن فأنا سوف أنفذه بإذن الله مهم كان صعب
ولكن أرجو أن نسير خطوة بخطوة
ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أغسطس 2010)

حسنا
فقط عليك أن تعلم أن التعرف على الأصوات يتطلب معرفة جيدة بمعالجة الإشارات
اكتب sound recognition على جوجل وستجد آلاف النتائج


----------



## azzahed (27 أغسطس 2010)

يا أخ زملكاوي شكرا لك على جهودك ويبدو بأنني لم ادرك تعقيد الامر
ولي سؤال هل من الممكن جعل الربوت الخاص بي يتبع صورة محددة 
أو ربطه بالجي بي أس أم أن ذلك معقد أيضا


----------



## azzahed (27 أغسطس 2010)

وإذا أمكن مراسلتي على سكاي بي على اسم azzahed1 من فلسطين


----------



## أحمدبيك (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

أخي الزاهد، لماذا تستخدم أربع مايكروفونات، يمكن تحديد الإتجاهات من مايكروفونين فقط، أليس كذلك؟ وإلا، فكيف صُنِعت مكبرات الصوت ثلاثية الأبعاد، بالرغم من توصيل سماعتين فقط؟!


----------



## لــوفــي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

^
كنت سأقول نفس كلام أخوي أحمد .. ما الحكمة من أربع مايكروفونات و بهذا العدد بالذات ؟
ألا يكفي اثنين مثلاً ؟ ..

أمر آخر هل هذه فكرة تريد آراء عليها أو مشروع تخرج لك أو اختراع ؟ .. لأني أعتقد
أنها فكرة مطبقة على ما اظن ..

يعطيك العافية 


​


----------



## azzahed (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلا م عليكم إخواني اللكرام وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

اولا ليس مهم لدي عدد الميكروفونات ولكن المهم الفكرة
المشروع ليس للإختراع ولا مشروع تخرج 
ولكن مشروع يخدم الفلسطينيين وأكتفي بذلك
فمن كان لديه أفكار نرجو ألا يبخل بها علينا ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------

